# Moving to Galicia



## Bryony101 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Folks,
We're currently rural house hunting in Galicia. Are there any dodgy estate agents to watch out for? 
I'm 34, Scott is 36, Ariella is 13 months and we have a baby on the way.
What are the maternity services like? Are frequent checks offered like in the UK? Do midwives encourage home births and what are the hospital maternity units like? 
We're not settled on a region yet but we would love to make friends, especially with families with young kids. We're looking for a rural home but the kids schooling is a priority.
Finally, Scott wants to know, is it possible to buy Indian spices in Galicia? When we last checked there weren't any Indian restaurants, is this still the case? 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Bryony101 said:


> Hi Folks,
> We're currently rural house hunting in Galicia. Are there any dodgy estate agents to watch out for?
> I'm 34, Scott is 36, Ariella is 13 months and we have a baby on the way.
> What are the maternity services like? Are frequent checks offered like in the UK? Do midwives encourage home births and what are the hospital maternity units like?
> ...


No Indian restaurants in the whole of Galicia? That's a bit harsh I think. Google Restaurante hindu Galicia and something will come up, I'm sure.
If you use the search facility you'll find some info about Galicia, north Spain, Northern Spain...


----------



## Vigneron (Mar 31, 2016)

HI, there are not many indian restaurants in Galicia. Spanish in general do not like indian food as they find it too hot. And there are not enough expats to encourage any places to open. We have seen one indian restaurant in Santiago, that is all. Certainly nothing inland. As for spices, there are some in supermarkets, your best bet is buying online. Which area are you looking to move to?


----------

